# Ground Floor Accessible windows in classrooms



## ADAguy (Nov 13, 2018)

Must these be accessible if provided?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 13, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Must these be accessible if provided?


I say no
How often do windows be opened by non-workers?
I have never been in a classroom that non-maintenance personnel controlled the windows.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 13, 2018)

What of teachers after hours?


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2018)

Have not noticed openable windows in newer schools


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 14, 2018)

If provided though, must they comply?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 14, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> What of teachers after hours?


The schools do not want opening windows. teachers are stupid and forget to lock them.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 14, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> If provided though, must they comply?


I say no.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 14, 2018)

Some larger school districts out here in California are now requesting at least one operable window per classroom, and I've heard it is for two reasons:
1.  As an additional means of escape in event of active shooter.
2.  As an additional means of ventilation in event of power failure.

As a practical matter during emergency instance #1, it is the teacher or students - not the maintenance/service personnel - who are the ones operating the window.  However, it is likely that if they do not explicitly state this as the ultimate purpose of the operable window, and instead they say that the windows are normally intended to be operated only by service or maintenance personnel, then they are in compliance with ADA/CBC 11B-205.1 exception #1.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 14, 2018)

Yikes! thank ypu


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 14, 2018)

Check with your state's department of education for any building criteria they require beyond the code - In SC the OSF (Office of School Facility) require a single window to be designed and installed with an emergency rescue window with a single latch operation.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 14, 2018)

Thank you Bob, my point exactly.


----------

